# First Craft Show



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm going to my first craft show tomorrow. Very small and very local. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Guessing from your projects, you will be selling mostly pens?
Have the prices for items really easy to see and understand. People don't like asking about prices, and they can "dumber" then you think so make it obious. 
If you are outside, prepare for any possible weather that you might have, don't under estimate the wind.
Style matters, make your display look good. If I don't want to stop and look, I won't and you don't get my sale. 
Lots of business cards. People might remember you and order at some point. An email address or website is a huge bonus. something like etsy is a quick way to have a showing online with out having to do all the website building.
Think of every possible question someone could ask you about your stuff, and have an answer.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Sell, sell, sell. 
Focus on your customers.
Set you prices high enough to make a nice profit.
Don't fall into the trap of trying to "recover your costs".

Good luck!

I did my first craft show about 200 shows ago.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Talk to your customers. Don't just sit there and stare at anyone who comes by your booth. Talk to people who walk by and/or show interest. Talking with people doesn't mean that you have to talk about your products. A lot of the time people will buy from you because they like you, so be friendly, upbeat and don't go negative no matter what.

The most important rule: Have Fun.

Have done will over 350 shows so far and still going.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Here is an excellent bunch of info by Closetguy for anyone doing craft shows. Really helpful.

http://lumberjocks.com/closetguy/blog/series/1079


----------

